
Is anyone still using RANDU despite its critcism for above 2 dimensional data? [pdf] - seesawtron
http://physics.ucsc.edu/~peter/115/randu.pdf
======
seesawtron
Illustration video:
[https://old.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/gv4fhr/oc_...](https://old.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/gv4fhr/oc_why_randu_is_a_bad_random_number_generator/)

